# Visible per/per a



## bipster

Una pregunta. Quina expressió és la correcta?

"El document és visible per tothom"

o

"El document és visible per a tothom"


----------



## Keiria

Crec que la segona és la correcta, perquè tothom és la destinació i no la causa. 

Potser és veu més clara la diferència aquí:
El document és visible per l'alta demanda que ha tingut (causa)
El document és visible per a totes les persones que ho han demanat (destinació)


----------



## pastisset

Sí, jo també penso que la correcta és la segona. De totes maneres, en aquest sentit em pregunto, no està acceptat fer servir indistintament el "per" a seques? Trobo que, segons com, sona una mica forçat.


----------



## Keiria

pastisset said:


> Sí, jo també penso que la correcta és la segona. De totes maneres, en aquest sentit em pregunto, no està acceptat fer servir indistintament el "per" a seques? Trobo que, segons com, sona una mica forçat.


 
A l'oral sí que està permès, però a l'escrit...


----------



## tamen

Doncs jo diria que l'explicació que "no és correcte perquè no és la causa" és una explicació equivocada o una explicació insuficient (ei... ho dic sense ganes de buscar brega, eh?).


Amb la preposició "per" introduïm més coses que la causa: per exemple, el subjecte agent de les passives, i "visible" és un adjectiu que significa "que pot ser vist".

Per tant, crec que tan correcta és una cosa com l'altra, si bé, com vosaltres, estic més per la primera, perquè crec que pesa més la idea de destinatari que no la de subjecte agent.


----------



## Keiria

tamen said:


> Per tant, crec que tan correcta és una cosa com l'altra, si bé, com vosaltres, estic més per la primera, perquè crec que pesa més la idea de destinatari que no la de subjecte agent.


 
Una passiva? la passiva seria: el document és vist per tothom , no? No ho veig clar, i que consti que no ho dic per tornar-t'ho 

Ja sé que era una explicació una mica pobre, però de tots els casos en els que s'utilitza el "per" i de tots els que s'utilitza el "per a" em va semblar que aquests dos (causa i destinació) eren els que podien ser la causa del dubte. Però potser hi ha més opcions! (tot i així la de la passiva no la veig clara )


----------



## tamen

Keiria said:


> Una passiva? la passiva seria: el document és vist per tothom , no? No ho veig clar, i que consti que no ho dic per tornar-t'ho
> 
> Ja sé que era una explicació una mica pobre, però de tots els casos en els que s'utilitza el "per" i de tots els que s'utilitza el "per a" em va semblar que aquests dos (causa i destinació) eren els que podien ser la causa del dubte. Però potser hi ha més opcions! (tot i així la de la passiva no la veig clara )




És evident que em limito a veure-hi dues possibilitats: un complement de destinació (tothom, datiu) i un subjecte agent, però no cal element causal, que, per mi, no hi acabaria d'encaixar.


Per dir-ho d'una altra manera, potser si diem que "visible" vol dir "que pot ser vist", podem girar aquella oració inicial i fer-ne aquesta:  "*El document pot ser vist per tothom*". Si aquesta perífrasi equival a l'adjectiu (i jo diria que sí, que és exacta), llavors el "per tothom", no és l'agent de la passiva i, per tant, la construcció amb "per" pelat introdueix aquest agent, en comptes d'introduir un datiu?

Espero haver-me explicat.


I si ho volem complicar una mica més:  "El document és visible *a* tothom". És a dir: a qui és visible, a qui li és donat de veure'l.


----------



## tamen

tamen said:


> És evident que em limito a veure-hi dues possibilitats: un complement de destinació (tothom, datiu) i un subjecte agent, però no cal element causal, que, per mi, no hi acabaria d'encaixar.




On deia "cal" volia escriure "cap".


----------



## Padmee

Allò de la traducció del castellà (por = per / para = per a) funciona?


----------



## tamen

Padmee said:


> Allò de la traducció del castellà (por = per / para = per a) funciona?



No és una guia segura. Davant complements de destinació pot funcionar; precedint infinitius, la cosa és més insegura. I encara hi ha casos que el castellà formula amb "para" i el català amb "per", i potser també viceversa...

En _És molt alt per l'edat que té_, (castellà: "para la edad...")  és evident que el "per l'edat" no té res de destinació, sinó potser de "consideració" (considerant l'edat).

Si dius "Per postres menjarem una taronja", tens en castellà "Para postres".

etc.

És a dir, la comparació és un cert (o incert) ajut, però no una norma segura.


----------

